# Montster spike on Highfence ranch..



## John Paul (Feb 22, 2006)

Got a call the other day to come out and shoot a Monster spike.

The rancher told me it was in his High Fence area and he wanted it shot and made into a Lifesized mount.


My son and I drove out yesterday arriving at the ranch at about 7:30am and the work did not stop until 11:30pm.

What A Day!


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Spike*

Looks like some good hamburger, and LOTS of it!! Work Too!!!
I sure hope it belonged to him, and did not just wander over to his ranch.
BB


----------



## John Paul (Feb 22, 2006)

It belongs to the rancher,he has had it since it was a calf.

He wanted it shot because it was very mean and almost killed his son.


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

Seems like a good enough reason to shoot it to me! That's going to one big BBQ!


John Paul said:


> It belongs to the rancher,he has had it since it was a calf.
> 
> He wanted it shot because it was very mean and almost killed his son.


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

Silverspoon said:


> Seems like a good enough reason to shoot it to me! That's going to one big BBQ!


seconds that...good looking mount as well.


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Bull*

If it's his, it is his right to have it killed and mounted, made into shoes, belts, BB-Q or whatever. 
Cool looking longhorn.
BB


----------



## John Paul (Feb 22, 2006)

361Wahoo said:


> Bravo, what a hunter ! Why did you post this ?


I posted for the same reason anyone else post on the site,for others to see.

It is a Large Longhorn and my taxidermy shop will be doing a lifesized mount of this beautiful animal.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

nice looking longhorn, should make a beautiful mount. Might be a tad on the "chewy" side though depending on his diet. I've worked on a Ranch before, as a young 'un with my Uncle. There are times when this must be done and there's no better way to do this than to have someone who wants the meat take the animal. Congrats on a freezer FULL of beef!


----------



## RussellG (Jun 23, 2004)

*Stop Trolling....*

and eat your Whataburger!



tankman said:


> I dont see any reason to kill such a beautiful animal.


RG


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

tankman said:


> I dont see any reason to kill such a beautiful animal.


Maybe the owner didn't want to eat tofu while he waited for this dude to die of natural causes.


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

That's going to make one beautiful mount. When's the BBQ?


----------



## Mschuste (Jan 27, 2006)

Looks Great! Weird how it almost killed his son and then you took your son with you to kill it...haha...maybe its just me. I would love to kill a spike that size!


----------



## hothand (Aug 8, 2007)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Maybe the owner didn't want to eat tofu while he waited for this dude to die of natural causes.


And looked pretty healthy............that would've been a looooooong wait.


----------



## John Paul (Feb 22, 2006)

Mschuste said:


> Looks Great! Weird how it almost killed his son and then you took your son with you to kill it...haha...maybe its just me. I would love to kill a spike that size!


Not weird,I teach my kids what really gos on in life and where real food comes from.

Oh ,By the way, he never went in the pin with the bull.

I need to measure it but, It is over 8ft.


----------



## swtmike (Jul 20, 2005)

Glad to hear you didn't just cube him up!!! I've got a couple I want shot myself, unfortunately none of them would make a mount. I think I would have tried to get him in the pen and fed him out a little, but I bet he'll eat pretty good. Good luck with the mount. That'll keep you busy for a while.


----------



## Mschuste (Jan 27, 2006)

John Paul said:


> Not weird,I teach my kids what really gos on in life and where real food comes from.
> 
> Oh ,By the way, he never went in the pin with the bull.
> 
> I need to measure it but, It is over 8ft.


I know, I was just seeing if he was right next to you or if he was outside or in the truck. I am glad you took him along so he could experience that.


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

John Paul said:


> I posted for the same reason anyone else post on the site,for others to see.
> 
> It is a Large Longhorn and my taxidermy shop will be doing a lifesized mount of this beautiful animal.


What do you charge to mount an animal that size?


----------



## bohunk1 (Nov 12, 2006)

JOHN
Keep us informed on the mount, Would love to see the end result.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Boy you weren't bull corn'in, that is a monster spike.........


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

I can tast that steak now mmmmmmmm.... Wish I was there to help you skin it pilgram..

On another note.. That animal belonged to the rancher and his decision is final concerning his property regardless how some feel. I can't wait to see the final mount please post photos!!


----------



## BF (Jun 7, 2007)

I will pass on the steaks inless he has been feeding him out--if hes been on grass the meat will taste bad; but he will make one hell of a mount keep us up dated on the mount


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

So where did you hit him? Ear shot?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

warcat said:


> So where did you hit him? Ear shot?


I'm betting behind the shoulder roast and above the skirt steak.


----------



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

*This is a Hunting Board*

Sorry folks I got to disagree with this post. I guy did something similar to this a year ago and it was in bad taste then,still is now in my opinion. We post about hunting and our experiences with that. We post pictures of our kills of wild animals and tell our stories. We look for information about hunting and our guns. Is there a Taxidermy board you can post this on? I am not sure what your looking for in the way of replies but you did get a response from me. I normally don't chime in on these kinds of post but I had to this time. I am sure that animal will make a lifetime mount for someone. But this post it don't belong here. If I get banned from this sight because of my reply to your post than so be it. But I ask that our moderators remove this post. Plain and simple.


----------



## dknut (Jul 18, 2006)

I've got a big o'le bottle of sangria anyone got the cheese?



asolde said:


> Sorry folks I got to disagree with this post. I guy did something similar to this a year ago and it was in bad taste then,still is now in my opinion. We post about hunting and our experiences with that. We post pictures of our kills of wild animals and tell our stories. We look for information about hunting and our guns. Is there a Taxidermy board you can post this on? I am not sure what your looking for in the way of replies but you did get a response from me. I normally don't chime in on these kinds of post but I had to this time. I am sure that animal will make a lifetime mount for someone. But this post it don't belong here. If I get banned from this sight because of my reply to your post than so be it. But I ask that our moderators remove this post. Plain and simple.


----------



## BF (Jun 7, 2007)

sounds like old long horn was wild he did try to kill the ranchers son


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

asolde said:


> Sorry folks I got to disagree with this post. I guy did something similar to this a year ago and it was in bad taste then,still is now in my opinion. We post about hunting and our experiences with that. We post pictures of our kills of wild animals and tell our stories. We look for information about hunting and our guns. Is there a Taxidermy board you can post this on? I am not sure what your looking for in the way of replies but you did get a response from me. I normally don't chime in on these kinds of post but I had to this time. I am sure that animal will make a lifetime mount for someone. But this post it don't belong here. If I get banned from this sight because of my reply to your post than so be it. But I ask that our moderators remove this post. Plain and simple.


I complety understand your concern, but the cow that was killed and posted last year was in a trailer. Not running wild as a deer.
I dont see anything wrong with this post. But everyone is entitled to their oppinion as are you. If that thing was being a problem like trying to hurt someone, its better where its at, in the freezer. I dont think the post was in bad taste at all.
Nothing wrong with calling it, like you see though.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Agree - one was taken off a ranch I hunt last year and I was very happy. She was a dangerous animal and would sneak up behind you in the dark, etc. They are like 1000 pound deer on steroids. She tried hooking my dog on a couple of occassions. 

However she was "mercy killed" very old and had gone smooth and was loosing weight, etc. As long as it's done humanely no problem here, kill all youwant. They are a magnificent animal in their own right = calf survival in her herd was extremely high and she was witnessed to have stomped a coyote or two to death who got a little too brave. I kind of miss the old ******, but it was time to put her down. And it's good not to have to jump when you hear something behind you in the huisache in the dark.


----------



## John Paul (Feb 22, 2006)

yakfisher said:


> What do you charge to mount an animal that size?


The bill for this one is $6500.00 + tax


----------



## John Paul (Feb 22, 2006)

warcat said:


> So where did you hit him? Ear shot?


It was a straight on brain shot with a 257 Roberts.


----------



## jeepjoe (Aug 27, 2006)

*Congratulations!!!*

As this mamoth foaming at the mouth rabid beast was charging you and your son, I bet you got him right between the eyes at about 12' away just in the nick of time!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

You could fire off a cannon with a powder horn from that big boy..On a side note since its rodeo time in Houston..If you purchase a steer from the auction you get the hide back tanned...Walker


----------



## John Paul (Feb 22, 2006)

asolde said:


> Sorry folks I got to disagree with this post. I guy did something similar to this a year ago and it was in bad taste then,still is now in my opinion. We post about hunting and our experiences with that. We post pictures of our kills of wild animals and tell our stories. We look for information about hunting and our guns. Is there a Taxidermy board you can post this on? I am not sure what your looking for in the way of replies but you did get a response from me. I normally don't chime in on these kinds of post but I had to this time. I am sure that animal will make a lifetime mount for someone. But this post it don't belong here. If I get banned from this sight because of my reply to your post than so be it. But I ask that our moderators remove this post. Plain and simple.


Thank you for your opinion, I enjoy reading all points of view, I missed the post you have mentioned. As for the correct forum there is not a taxidermy section on 2cool so I posted it under Hunting as it seams the most appropriate place to me. If I am wrong I am sorry to offend you,... Not.

You don't feel like you shoud be banned for your post, but you are asking to ban this post.?

To remove this post is a little harsh, how about ask to have it moved?

Plain and Simple!


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

One less longhorn?....Gig 'Em







Just kidding, Just kidding


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Those things can get plenty mean. I had one get after me on a lease one day and it shook me up pretty good. I fired a shot with my .44 and it decided to leave me alone. 

Asolde it's an interesting story and we do allow them; things found at deer leases, etc.

TH


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Trouthunter said:


> Those things can get plenty mean. I had one get after me on a lease one day and it shook me up pretty good. I fired a shot with my .44 and it decided to leave me alone.
> 
> Asolde it's an interesting story and we do allow them; things found at deer leases, etc.
> 
> TH


I would have figured that ole bull would have seen you and run. You sure he wasn't just trying to get away and you fired in the air to save face? :rotfl:


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I would have figured that ole bull would have seen you and run. You sure he wasn't just trying to get away and you fired in the air to save face? :rotfl:


Fork in one hand, steak sauce in the other, .......right the ole bull was after you:tongue:


----------



## bohunk1 (Nov 12, 2006)

IMO I think that what was done was right, and just becuase the bull was getting after you is no reason to shoot. The Bull was just being a bull, some are mean and others are not, just depends what is going on in the bulls life at the time, Just like some people. I know you all know what i mean, So people are just down right mean and some are not.
This is just my 2cents. One more thing I think that taxidermy work and showing it off or bragging belongs on the hunting forum, they go together.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

bohunk1 said:


> IMO I think that what was done was right, and just becuase the bull was getting after you is no reason to shoot..


A bull gets after me on a hunting trip and I'll be writing a check to the owner. I dang sure aint gonna let some stupid bull kill me cuz he's having a bad day.


----------



## Shimanobandit (Sep 26, 2006)

That looks like an ellusive creature there. How long of a stalk was, it or were you in a blind?LOL!!!!! Looks like dinner to me. Goining to be one heck of a mount, hope he has wide entry doors to get those horns through. What was the spread on that beast?


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

wormburner 1 said:


> That looks like an ellusive creature there. How long of a stalk was, it or were you in a blind?LOL!!!!! Looks like dinner to me. Goining to be one heck of a mount, hope he has wide entry doors to get those horns through. What was the spread on that beast?


How I would get the mount through the door is what I would worry about. How do you do that? Mount the horns on sight?


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

El Cazador said:


> How I would get the mount through the door is what I would worry about. How do you do that? Mount the horns on sight?


 French doors! LMBO, Guy


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I think he killed Bevo..

Charlie


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

CHARLIE said:


> I think he killed Bevo..
> 
> Charlie


 Naw, Bevo is immortal!  H/U


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

*Well...*



State_Vet said:


> Fork in one hand, steak sauce in the other, .......right the ole bull was after you:tongue:


For you and Blake, all I can say is that's my story and I'm sticking to it.



TH


----------



## txbowman (Oct 9, 2007)

my father had one that looked almost the same colors. had it for 15 years, it was a family pet. his horns from tip to tip
were 71 inches. i got a picture somewhere.........


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

thanks for the post, and looking foward to the finished mount.


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

You shot BEVO dont let the tsips see this


----------



## John Paul (Feb 22, 2006)

wormburner 1 said:


> That looks like an ellusive creature there. How long of a stalk was, it or were you in a blind?LOL!!!!! Looks like dinner to me. Goining to be one heck of a mount, hope he has wide entry doors to get those horns through. What was the spread on that beast?


The stalk was about 10 feet after I got out of the truck... hee heee

The spread is 98"


----------



## bryan daisy (Sep 23, 2007)

*long horn*

nice steer so did you stalk it or did you shoot it out of your stand or let me guess safari style high rack,,, this looks like a taxidermist advertisement on the board ..


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

John Paul said:


> The spread is 98"


Thats a spread........WOW


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

bryan daisy said:


> nice steer so did you stalk it or did you shoot it out of your stand or let me guess safari style high rack,,, this looks like a taxidermist advertisement on the board ..


Just can't leave well enough alone can ya...


----------



## John Paul (Feb 22, 2006)

LOL ,Some people just don't know how to read. The mod said the post was Ok.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

bryan daisy said:


> ,, this looks like a taxidermist advertisement on the board ..


That's really good, inspector Clouso. Only problem is I don't see a picture of a mount. Just a dead animal. Go troll somewhere else.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Make sure you mount that sucker with the horns...........

*SAWED OFF!*

WHOOP!

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

James Howell said:


> Make sure you mount that sucker with the horns...........
> 
> *SAWED OFF!*
> 
> ...


I second that Whoop!


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

wow...98" can you imagine if he didn't have the down turns in them horns. Them ol Brush Popper Longhorns can get meaner than any junk yard dog, just think how many chupacabra;s he's fought off over the years


----------



## JLC72 (Nov 7, 2006)

Hey, lets don't get that WHOOP stuff going.... They should have finished their whoop stuff off Saturday night.. But noooooo just couldn't finish.. lol..


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

That's a Moo-euy Grande for sure....and something I have never shot.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Chunky said:


> That's a Moo-euy Grande for sure.....


Oooooh! That was SO bad. it was good! hahahaha


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

John Paul said:


> Thank you for your opinion, I enjoy reading all points of view, I missed the post you have mentioned. As for the correct forum there is not a taxidermy section on 2cool so I posted it under Hunting as it seams the most appropriate place to me. If I am wrong I am sorry to offend you,... Not.
> 
> I don't really care what you shoot. I don't know if I'd post up some LDPs (laying dead pics) portraying a hunter though. But that's just me. I do know I would not have made the statement in bold above....But again, that's just me.
> 
> It will make a nice mount for sure. Great longhorn by any stretch.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Minerial*

Does Any One Have A Picture Of A Good Minerial Feeder Thanks Guys


----------



## John Paul (Feb 22, 2006)

Outcast said:


> John Paul said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for your opinion, I enjoy reading all points of view, I missed the post you have mentioned. As for the correct forum there is not a taxidermy section on 2cool so I posted it under Hunting as it seams the most appropriate place to me. If I am wrong I am sorry to offend you,... Not.
> ...


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

When I first read the thread and looked at the pic, I was a little suprised. I guess I was expecting to see a big spike "buck".....deer. Not much sport in killing (and taking a picture with) a dead cow. It will make an interesting mount though, be sure and post an after photo.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

It wasn't done for sport.......The rancher wanted a mount and who better to handle the process than a taxidermist (with a rifle). LOL!


----------



## SSMike (Aug 15, 2005)

We all eat steaks and the cows obviously have to be killed. However, probably not the best idea to post the pic of Bevo in the hunting board. Maybe we just need a new message board, "Cow Hunting", or "Hunting Cows That Try To Kill Ranchers Kids", etc. 

If we have a particularly wild bull at the ranch we would typically take him to the sale.


----------



## TOM GRAHAM (Mar 15, 2006)

darn it, i was going to take a couple employees to that ranch and put them in a ground blind.

good story and good pic's


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

SSMike said:


> We all eat steaks and the cows obviously have to be killed. However, probably not the best idea to post the pic of Bevo in the hunting board. Maybe we just need a new message board, "Cow Hunting", or "Hunting Cows That Try To Kill Ranchers Kids", etc.
> 
> If we have a particularly wild bull at the ranch we would typically take him to the sale.


No, we don't need any of those message boards SSMike. As with any other thread on this board; If you don't like it don't read it. And that's not Bevo, I checked with The University of Texas and they told me that Bevo is alive and well.

The owner didn't want to sell it, he wanted it shot. Why is that so hard to understand? He didn't hunt it, he shot it. Get it?

TH


----------



## bohunk1 (Nov 12, 2006)

huntr4life said:


> I second that Whoop!


3rd the *WHOOP!!!*


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

SSMike said:


> We all eat steaks and the cows obviously have to be killed. However, probably not the best idea to post the pic of Bevo in the hunting board. Maybe we just need a new message board, "Cow Hunting", or "Hunting Cows That Try To Kill Ranchers Kids", etc.
> 
> If we have a particularly wild bull at the ranch we would typically take him to the sale.


Move along folks, nothing going on here other than one bull being shot and one dead horse being beat


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

StinkBait said:


> Move along folks, nothing going on here other than one bull being shot and one dead horse being beat


LOL!!


----------



## Tommy2000 (Mar 23, 2008)

I've seen a few longhorn mounts and they are beautiful. That will look nice. How it gets up on the wall is immaterial. His steer, his choice.


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

StinkBait said:


> Move along folks, nothing going on here other than one bull being shot and one dead horse being beat


Now that's funny on any forum







, okay well maybe not Peta's forum


----------



## Richlyn Concepts (May 12, 2006)

I think its great. If this post is in bad taste then all of the post with bucks killed behind high fences should be removed as well. I have heard of some bucks killed behind high fences that were probably a lot more docile than this longhorn.

Isn't there a ranch around Schulenburg that provide day hunt packages for cows?


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

StinkBait said:


> Move along folks, nothing going on here other than one bull being shot and one dead horse being beat


LOL, that is priceless:dance:


----------



## 4ADVNTRE (Apr 30, 2007)

> Move along folks, nothing going on here other than one bull being shot and one dead horse being beat


Good One - that just about sums it up


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

StinkBait said:


> Move along folks, nothing going on here other than one bull being shot and one dead horse being beat


gotta luv it - I need to write that down. :biggrin:


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

As far as me needing to lighten up .....no problem there. But, I can tell...you are just plain cocky by your responses....congrats on your kill. It serves you well to post your accomplishment on an open forum. I have no problem with people posting things in general but you apparently get offended if someone doesn't agree with you. I personally don't give a chit what you kill. Open forum=open opinion. I'm not the peta type and personally love hunting. Maybe you might be reading too much into it. Lighten up......yourself....
Brice Fuselier
281-798-9456



John Paul said:


> Hmmmm............
> 
> What I read or get from your post is Maybe you would or maybe you would not post a photo,well I did.
> 
> ...


----------



## John Paul (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm doing just fine.

And Yes Sir, it is an open forum and I posted on it just as you have. I was offended when someone called to have the post removed and when I made a reply to him, you jumped in with your post.

I now see you are one of the few that has missed the subtle joke in what I have posted.

As for My accomplishment you speek of, it is not that I shot the Longhorn, but that I was contracted to do the taxidermy job. 

Like yourself, I'm also a very serious hunter and have a love for the sport, but I can also make jokes about what gos on in the sport as well.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

StinkBait said:


> Move along folks, nothing going on here other than one bull being shot and one dead horse being beat


Now that's a good idea!


----------

